# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الطريقة المثلى لحفظ المتون العلمية

## البيحاني

الرجاء ذكر طريقة أو أكثر لحفظ المتون العلمية و طريقة ترتيب المتون في الحفظ ؟

----------


## البيحاني

أين الإخوة
نحن لدينا طريقة لكن نريد أن نطلع على أكثر من طريقة لمشائخ والعلماء

----------


## ابن البجلي

http://saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/h.htm

----------


## البيحاني

إلم تذكروا أنت أيه الإخوة سوف نذكر نحن بارك الله فيكم

----------


## البيحاني

بارك الله فيك يا ابن البجلي 
قبل أن أنتهي من الرسالة

----------


## الحافظة

من أنفع ماقرأت في هذا دورة للشيخ سليمان بن خالد الحربي 

بعنوان 
وصايا لحفظ المتون 


في الحقيقة الاختيار كان موفقاً في العنوان، ولم يكن موفقا في الملقي، وهذا الموضوع حري أن يطرقه من تمرس في هذا العلم تمرساً عظيماً؛ لأن هناك خلط وتخبيط في مفهوم العلم الصحيح، وطريقة الحصول عليه، فكان من الحري والمهم أن يُكثر من طرق هذا الموضوع حتى ترجع الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح، وأقولها بصدق أصبح طلبة العلم الصغار محل تجارب في الحقيقة، كل مجرب فرح بما لديه دون النظر إلى الغاية، كل من قرأ متناً يحسب أن هذا المتن هو أفضل شيء بسبب جهله، وما درى أن هناك ما هو أحسن منه، وكل من سلك طريقا ظن أنه أحسن طريق وما درى أن هناك من هو أعلم منه، وأصبح طالب العلم المبتدي كما يقال في حيص بيص، فكان لزاماً أن ترجع الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح، ولعلنا ننقل لكم بعض تجارب السلف والخلف وما سمعناه من شيوخنا سائلين المولى أن ينفعنا وإياكم، ولتعلموا أيها الأحبة أنه لا يمكن ثم لا يمكن أن يؤخذ طريق العلم من مبتدئ، ولا يمكن أن يؤخذ طريق العلم من متوسط، لا يؤخذ طريق العلم إلا من منتهٍ؛ لأنه هو الذي يبلغك كيف كانت النهاية، وللأسف الشديد أننا الآن نأخذ تجارب أناس لم يصلوا بعد إلى الغاية، ولم نر الحصيلة، وإذا أردت أن تعرف نهايتك فاعرف نهاية من سلك طريقك، لترى، هل النتيجة التي توصل إليها هي ما تريده؛ فإن كان هذا الذي تريده فاسلكه، وإن كان ليس هذا الذي تريد فالنزول من أول السلم أهون، ولا يمنع الإنسان عندما يسلك طريقا ويجد أنه لم يسلك الطريق الصحيح، أن يقول للناس هذا الطريق الذي سلكته غلط، ولكن للأسف قل أن نجد مثل هذا.

كان السلف رحمهم الله تعالى يحرصون على حفظ المتون حرصاً شديداً، والمتون عندهم على حسب العلم الذي يريده، فمن أراد أن يتخصص في علم: بحث عن متن له يحفظه ويضبطه ويلخص له هذا العلم؛ لأن حفظ المتن يسهل العلم، ولهذا قال الإمام السفاريني رحمه الله تعالى: ( وصار من عادة أهل العلم، أن يعتنوا في سبر ذا بالنظم؛ لأنه يسهل للحفظ كما يروق للسمع ويشفي من ظما ) إذا حفظت متناً في علم ضبط لك الأمور وجمع لك العلم، ولهذا أنتم الآن تجدون خريج شريعة قرأ حاشية ابن قاسم، وقرأ بلوغ المرام مع شرحه، وقرأ العقيدة الطحاوية مع شرحها، وقرأ النحو؛ لكن هذا العلم تفلت مع أنه قد فهمه، وقد يكون تخرج بمعدل كبير، لماذا ؟ لأنه ما استمسك بحصن، وهذا الحصن هو: حفظ المتن، ولهذا قل أن تجد عالماً يكتب منظومة إلا ويقول انه سألني من سأل أن أكتب شيئاً ليضبط هذا العلم، ويمسكه بالحفظ؛ ولهذا قال الرحبي في الرحبية :

الثلثان وهما التمام *** فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام
لا يكون الإنسان إماماً حتى يحفظ، عقل الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يسيطر على المعلومات لا يمكن، لا يمكن أن تسيطر على المعلومات مهما بلغ ذكاؤك، تغش نفسك إن ظننت أنك ستسيطر على المعلومات بكثرة القراءة والكتابة، أبداً، تجد شخصاً يبحث بحثاً فيرجع إلى مئات الكتب، ثم إذا أغلق البحث، قلت له: أعطني الخلاصة.

لا يمكن أن يكتب صفحتين؛ لأنه ما حفظه، هذا وهو لا يزال قريب عهد بهذا البحث، فكيف إذا كان بعد مدة. ولو سألت شخصاً تخرج الآن من الشريعة، بعد خمس سنوات، وقلت له: أعطني أسماء بحثك. لأخطأ في اثنين، مع أنه جلس شهراً وهو يبحث، نغش أنفسنا إن ظننا أن الذاكرة تستطيع أن تستوعب العلوم، فضلاً عن علم واحد، فضلاً عن مسألة واحدة، فلا تعتقد أنك ستنال العلم بدون حفظ المتون، هذا لا يمكن، فاختصر على نفسك الطريق احفظ في كل علم متناً أو متنين أو ثلاثة، حتى يثبت هذا العلم وترد كل فائدة إلى أصلها - والذاكرة طبيعتها إن لم ترتب تتشتت - إذا حفظت في علم العقيدة متناً أو متنين وضبطته وفهمته، ثم جاء من الغد، واستفدت فائدة عقدية، فالذاكرة بطبعها تذهب بهذه المسألة المستفادة إلى أقرب مكان لهذا المتن، فتستقر في عقلك، وأنا أشبه دائماً هذا الكلام بالبنيان تضع لك قاعدة تبني عليها ما تشاء، لكن إذا لم يكن هناك قاعدة تشتتت هذه الفائدة وذهبت، ثم تقول أذكر أنني قرأتها وأذكر أنني كتبتها وأذكر أنني أخذتها، ثم هذا الكلام لا يفيد ولا يشفي غليلاً، لكن إذا كان الإنسان عنده قاعدة ثبتت في مكانها، ولذلك انظر لشخص متفنن يهتم بحفظ أرقام السيارات أو أرقام الهواتف الجوالة يحفظها من مرة واحدة، هذا ليس زيادة في عقله وذكائه، أبداً، وإنما لوجود طريقة ترتيب، ولهذا تجد أهل العلم من قرأ المدونة للإمام مالك خمسين مرة من أجل أن يحفظها، تجد بعض أهل العلم قرؤوا الرسالة للإمام الشافعي أكثر من مئة مرة، هل لعدم وجود غيرها؟ لا. بل لأنهم علموا أن هذا أصل وما عداه فرع.

ولهذا قال لنا شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى كلمة عالقة في ذهني عندما قيل له: إن هناك من يقول إن العلم هو الفهم والبحث، وليس العلم هو الحفظ، قال الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى: هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح، ونحن الآن بلغنا ما بلغنا - وهذه عبارته - وما معنا إلا ما حفظنا: زاد المستقنع بلوغ المرام وأخذ يذكر المتون التي حفظها. ولهذا انظر في الفتوى تجد الفتوى عند شيوخنا منضبطة لأنهم سلكوا الطريق الذي عليه في العهد الأول بخلاف غيرهم لماذا؟ لأنه ما أخذ العلم على أصوله ، وهو حفظ المتون إذا سمعت مسألة في العقيدة وأنت ما تحفظ شيئاً كيف تردها إلى أصلها هذا لا يمكن ، فعلم العقائد الآن تجلس مع شخص ليس عنده شيء؛ ما حفظ شيئاً، وتقول له: أعطني مسائل في العقيدة. ما عنده شيء، وكلما سمع مسألة تذكر منها شيئا لكنه إذا كان قد حفظ العقيدة الطحاوية أو حفظ العقيدة السفارينية أو حفظ منظومة الحكمي أو حفظ كتاب التوحيد أو حفظ الأصول الثلاثة أو حفظ العقيدة الواسطية كل مسألة ترد عليه سيجد لها مكانا يناسبها، والمتون فيها علم غزير، عندما تحفظ قول الطحاوي رحمه الله تعالى: إن الله واحد لا شريك له، ولا شيء مثله، ولا شيء يعجزه، ولا إله غيره، قديم بلا ابتداء، دائم بلا انتهاء، لا يفنى ولا يبيد، ولا يكون إلا ما يريد، لا تبلغه الأوهام، ولا تدركه الأفهام، ولا يشبه الأنام، ...إلخ. العبارات هذه لو دققت في معناها لوجدت أنها تشير إلى فرقة المعتزلة وتشير إلى فرقة الأشاعرة لم يزل بصفاته قديماً قبل خلقه .. ليس بعد خلق الخلق استفاد اسم الخالق، ولا بإحداث البرية اسم الباري، له معنى الربوبية ولا مربوب، له معنى الخالق ولا مخلوق، هذي معاني كلامية عجيبة وقوية وكبيرة جداً، السامع يقول هذه لا فائدة منها، أو معروفة، لا ، تشير إلى ألغاز عظيمة وكبيرة جداً لكن متى تعرفها ؟ عندما تضبط هذا المتن، ما تكون مشتتاً، عندما تسمع المسألة، ولا تعرف عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة في صفات الله جل وعلا هل هي قديمة، وقول المعتزلة ماذا وقول الأشاعرة ما هو؟ بهذه المتون تستطيع، وبغيرها لن تستطيع أبداً، لا تقول: أنا أقرأ وأفهم المتن ويكفي، لن تستطيع أن تستوعب المتن حتى تحفظه، عندما تقرأ في باب زيادة الإيمان ونقصه، كيف ترتب المعلومات؟ لما أقول لك تكلم عن عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، باب الإيمان هل هو يزيد و ينقص؟ إذا لم تكن حافظاً للمتن فستجد أنك مشتت.. لكن تقرأ: 

إيماننا يكون بالطاعات *** ونقصــه يكـون بالزلات 
وأهله فيه على تفاضل *** هل أنت كالأملاك أم كالرسل 
عندما تقرأ مثل هذه المتون وتحفظها وتضبطها، وتقرأ شروح كثيرة لها، تجد أنك استوعبت شيئاً كثيراً في زمن قصير، هذه فائدة المتون أيها الأحبة عندما أريد أن أقرأ في الفقه، الفقه الآن كثير من الناس قرأ الزاد وقرأ الحاشية لكن لما نسأله، نقول: ماهو تعريف البيع ؟ البيع !! البيع !! . لكن لو كان حفظ الزاد قال : هو مبادلة مال بمال ولو في الذمة أو منفعة مباحة على وجه التمليك غير ربا وقرض . شروطه سبعة .... ينقسم إلى قسمين صحيح وفاسد والفاسد ثلاثة شروط والصحيح ثلاثة . الخيار ينقسم إلى سبعة أقسام خيار شرط وخيار غبن وخيار مجلس وخيار تخبير الثمن ..... تجد أنك تربط المعلومات بسرعة ، ما تحس إن عندك تشوشاً . لما نأتي في النكاح : أركان النكاح شروط النكاح من يستطيع أن يستوعب بسرعة العقل ما يمكن يا إخوان لا يمكن أن تستوعب هذا بسرعة لا يمكن ، لا يمكن .بينما المتن يجعلك تمشي على نور كأن أمامك سراج يمشي أمامك من حين ما تأتيك مسألة في الظهار عقلك يفتح على باب الظهار، تأتيك مسألة في النكاح عقلك يفتح على باب النكاح تأتي إلى شروط النكاح عقلك يفتح على باب النكاح لكن لما تُسأل عن مسألة تجد أنك مشتت الذهن، وهذا التشتت الذي يعيش به كثير من الطلبة سببه عدم حفظ المتون واسأل مجرب، اسأل مجرب، يحس إن له ثلاث سنوات أربع سنوات خمس سنوات ست سنوات في العلم وإلى الآن يحس أنه ما مسك شيئاً سببه عدم حفظ المتون . لابد من حفظ المتن، أنا مثلاً الآن أدرس في التجويد مثلاً، وأقول: متى ترقق الراء ومتى تفخم عندها مباشرة تذهب إلى منظومة الجزري : ورقق الراء إذا ما كسرت كذك بعد الكسر حيث سكنت . عندي الآن وضوح لا يمكن أن أتشتت أو أجلس لأتذكر . لما أقرأ في القراءات مثلاً: حفظ منظومة الشاطبي، كيف أعرف الفرش وأنا لم أحفظ، إذا أردت أن أقرأ سورة البقرة تنفتح أمامي الشاطبية: 

وما يخدعون الفتح من قبل ساكن *** وبعد ذكا والغير كالحرف أولا
وخفف كوف يكذبون ويــاؤه *** بفتح وللباقين ضـم وثقــلا
وقيل وغيض ثم جيء يشمهــا *** لدى كسرها ضما رجال لتكملا
وحيل بإشمام وسيق كمـا رسـا *** وسيئ وسيئت كان راويه أنبـلا
أريد أن أقرأ عــم يتساءلون :

وقل لا بثين القصر فاش وقل ولا *** كذابا بتخفيف الكسائي أقبلا 
إذن الكلام ليس فيه تشتت ولا عندي تردد الكلام واضح أنا أقوله وهو في عقلي . ولهذا ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى كان عنده مكتبه عظيمة جداً ، فوشى به الناس، وأصبح السلطان يريد أن ينتقم منه فأمر بإحراق كتبه رحمه الله تعالى، فجاؤو إليه وطرقوا عليه الباب، وأرادوا أن يحرقوا كتبه فماذا قال وهم يحرقون الكتب – انظر إلى القوة- قال : 

إن تحرقوا القرطاس لن تحرقوا الذي *** حوى القرطاس بل هو في صدري
يسير معي حيث استقلت ركائبي *** وينزل إن أنزل ويدفـن في قبري
يعني انظر كيف تكون الثقة؟ الكتب محفوظة في الصدور ليست في السطور، المعلومات التي في السطور تنسى والمعلومات التي في الصدور تبقى وتحضر مع الإنسان أينما سار أينما ذهب هذه المعلومات موجودة، التي هي المتون. 
( وقد سمعت من شخص: أن هناك مفتياً في الحج وكل ما سئل فتح كتاب الشيخ شرح زاد المستقنع هو يشكر على أنه لايريد أن يغرر لكن لماذا تضع نفسك في هذا الموقف والعلم ليس في صدرك ). 
لما تسأل مثلا في النحو: ما هي علامة الاسم؟ تحتاج تذكر . لكن لما يحفظ الألفية: 
بالجر والتنوين والندا وأل *** ومسند للاسم تمييز حصلوالفعل : 
بتا فعلت وأتت ويفعلي *** ونون أقبلن فعل ينجـلي
سواهما الحرف كهل وفي ولم .

إذن المتن يعطيني ثقة بضبطي للعلم، المتن يعطيك ثقة فلا تحتقر حفظ المتون . لا يمكن أن تسود في هذا العلم حتى تبلع المتن وتحفظه.

(جلست مع واحد يخرج الحديث ويهتم بالحديث ولا يوجد حديث إلا ويبحث عن أسانيده. جلست معه قلت: ما هو تعريف الحسن ؟ قال: الحسن !! الحسن !! ولم يعرف .. هو الآن يصحح ويضعف . قد يتصوره لكن انظر كيف ما استطاع أن يترجم . كيف ! هذا لا يُقبل هذا شخص يصحح ويضعف ولا يستطيع تعريف الحسن. لكن لو حفظ ألفية العراقي :

والحسن المعروف مخرجا وقد *** اشتهرت رجاله بذاك حد 
حمد وقال الترمذي ما سلم *** من الشذوذ مع راو ما اتهم 
الآن في هذه المنظومة عرف الحسن بأربع تعريفات. يا إخوان المنظومات للأسف التي هي الطريق الصحيحة للعلم كما قلت الآن تغيب، وثق أنك لن تبلغ مبلغ أهل العلم حتى تسلك طريقهم، ثق بهذا. وكما قلت التشتت والتشويش الذي تعيش أنت فيه وتحس أنك لا زلت لك ثلاث سنوات أربع سنوات ثق أنه من عدم ضبط المتون هذه المقدمة اختصرتها أريد فقط أن أحيي مبدأ المتن سواء كان نظماً أو نثراً في أنفسكم . فإياك إياك أن تحتقر حفظ المتون، في الفرائض مثلا : بنت الأخ ترث أو ما ترث ؟ انظر التشتت عندك تحتاج إن تقف قليلاً، لكن من حين ما تسمع السؤال اذهب: 

والوارثات من النساء سبــع *** لم يعط أنثى غيرهن الشـرع 
بنت وبنت ابن وأم مشــفقة *** وزوجة وجدة ومعتقـــة
والأخت من أي الجهات كانت *** فهـذه عـدتهـن بـانت 
إذاً ليست معهن، لكن لو أني ما حفظت شيئاً: فإني سأعيش تردداً.
العلماء يا إخوان سهلوا لنا العلم فجزاهم الله عنا خير، وبلغوا العلم بهذه الطريقة. 
أجلس مع شخص له سنة في طلب العلم وبدأ في فتاوى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو بدأ في كتب ابن القيم وأسأله كيف أنت مع المتون فيقول : لا . مايحتاج أنا أفهم المسائل وأدققها وأحققها!!. يا إخوان العلم صعب، وأخصر الطرق للوصول إليه طريقة هؤلاء العلماء. اسلك طريقهم وسترى، وجرب في أي فن، في فن البلاغة، فن النحو، فن الفرائض، فن التجويد، اضبط لك متناً وانظر كيف يكون فهمك لهذا العلم. بل بالعكس يجعلك تبحث عن الفوائد المتنوعة من أجل أن تجيد هذا المتن مباشرة تجد أن المتن جعل العلم أمامك واضحاً.
كلما كان الحفظ قوياً والفهم قوياً كلما كان العلم متركزاً ثابتاً كرسوخ الجبال. 
هذه من أهم الأشياء أن نحييها ( أنا نحفظ المتون ) العلم الذي تريد تبرز فيه اعتن بالمتون، المتن سيوصلك إلى ما تريد بأمر الله جل وعلا، فإن أخذت يميناً ويساراً ضعت، والله لو قرأت المطولات في هذا العلم. 
مثلاً: أصول الفقه تقرأ شرح الكوكب المنير، وتقرأ شرح سليمان الطوفي على البلبل، وتقرأ شرح الروضة، وتقرأ وتقرأ، أتحدى أن يكون هذا الذي قرأ هذه الكتب الكبيرة بنفس معلومات الذي حفظ منظومة العمريطي مئتين بيت فضلاً عمن إذا حفظ منظومة السيوطي في الكوكب الساطع، وهذا عن تجارب، تجد أنه مشتت يعطيك معلومات كبيرة متعددة ولا يدري ما سؤالك، لكن من حفظ المتن وفهمه وضبطه وحفظه ودرس على أحد الشيوخ المتمكنين تجد أن معلوماته راسخة وواضحة ولا يمكن أن يخلط. والعلم يا إخوان رحم فيما بينه، أنت تحفظ الآن منظومة في علم تفيدك في علم أخر ، لا تقول أنا حفظت هذي خلاص تخصصت في كذا ( لا ) . إذا حفظت منظومة مثلا في أصول الفقه أفادتني في التفسير وأفادتني في النحو. لما أقول مثلاً: 
إذا جواب وجزاء صاحـبا *** وقيل دائما وقيل غالبــا 
للشرط إن والنفي والزيادة *** والشك والإبهام أو أفادت 
هذا أفادني في معاني حروف الجر، وإن جئت للتفسير فهمت معنى قوله تعالى: ﴿إن عليك إلا البلاغ﴾ 
إن معناها : شرطية ، أبدا أتذكر منظومة في أصول الفقه (للشرط إن) هل هي شرطية ؟ لا، (والنفي) إذن إن تأتي بمعنى نفي (ما) ما عليك إلا البلاغ، إذن صح، صارت (إن) نافية، على أن المنظومة في أصول الفقه. 
فقدر ما تستطيع أكثر واحفظ وحاول أن تجمع معلومات كبيرة جدا في المنظومات وفي فهمها ستجد انك قطعت مشواراً كبيراً جداً في مدة قصيرة. 
يا إخوان: اختصروا الوقت ، اختصروا الوقت قدر ما تستطيعون. 

إذن: أول أمر الآن نقول: إن حفظ المتون هذا هو السبيل الصحيحة للوصول إلى العلم ، غيره لن يوصلك إلى ما تريد، ثم بعد العزم على حفظ متن، يأتي: 

الأمر الثاني: وهو الاستشارة في حفظ المتن، وانتبه لا تستشر من كان مبتدئاً أو متوسطاً في العلم، بل استشر المنتهين الذين وصلوا في العلوم الشيء الكثير يعني مثلاً تسأل في الفقه مثلا : واحد يقول: عمدة الفقه وآخر يقول: أخصر المختصرات وثالث يقول: زاد المستقنع ورابع يقول: دليل الطالب. فالذي حفظ زاد المستقنع سيمدحه لك، أليس كذلك كل يمدح ما عنده. إذن من أستشير؟ استشر المنتهي أو قل للمبتدي: من قال لك هذه المعلومة، فيعزوا هذه المعلومة إلى شخص منتهٍ، لأنك تطمح أن تكون أفضل منه. 
مثلاً: رأيت علم ابن عثيمين كيف وصل إلى هذا المستوى، كيف وصل الشيخ محمد رحمه الله إلى هذا العلم كيف رفعه الله؟ انطبق عليه قول الله جل وعلا نحسبه والله حسيبه :﴿ يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات ﴾ الشيخ محمد ما رفعه وظيفة، ماله منصب رسمي ليس من اللجنة الدائمة، وليس مفتياً، وليس عنده دال، وإنما مدرس في معهد علمي ثم انتقل إلى كلية. كيف وصل صيته إلى آخر العالم ﴿ يرفع الله ﴾ قد يكون شخص له وظيفة رسمية تبلغه الأماكن. لكن شخص يصل العالمية، فانظر إلى هؤلاء كيف وصلوا واستشرهم في المتون، استشر، فهذا الشيخ عندما تستشيره سيقدر سنك، سيقدر مستواك، سيقدر اهتمامك، سيقدر هل أنت متفرغ للعلم أو لا، بعض الناس مثلا يحفظ منظومة في ألف بيت وهو غير متفرغ للعلم ، ما يمكن لكن مئة وعشرين أو مئة وخمسين إلى مئتين ممكن يتقنها، لأنه سيبدأ بعشرين ثلاثين أربعين خمسين ثم يقول الله المستعان طويلة ويتركها.

الأمر الثالث في حفظ المتون وأنا أركز عليه كثيراً: لا يكن همك الحفظ إياك أن يكون فقط اسم حافظ غايتك. وهذا للأسف أنه منتشر أن الناس يعني أني حفظت المتن أريد أن أتخلص منه ( لا ). اجعل همك في حفظ المتن انك تضبط، المتن يأتيك مباشرة إذا كان المتن ما يسعفك عندما تريده اعرف أنك لم تضبطه. وإذا كانت المعلومة تأتي إلي من حين ما يأتي السؤال أو أريد أن أتكلم جاءت المعلومة إلي فأنا بذلك أكون قد ضبطت، أتكلم أنا الآن في أقسام ( أل ) ما هي أقسام ( أل) ؟ مباشرة المتن يأتي إلي : 

لـلام أل حالان قبل الأحرف *** أولاهما إظهارها فلتعرف . 

إذن أنا ضابط هذه المنظومة. الضبط في فهمه، تفكك عباراته تفكيكاً جيداً وهذا لا يكون إلا من خلال شيخ ضابط ومن خلال المراجعة الذاتية، أجلس مع الشيخ وأحاول أخذ المعلومات منه كما هي، إذا ذهبت إلى البيت أبدأ بمراجعة المتن، أحاول أستظهر المعاني، ماذا أراد المؤلف من هذا البيت، يكون عندي كتب للمراجعة لفك هذا البيت، يعني اشتر كتاباً كتابين قد شرحوا هذا المتن أرجع إليه مباشرة وأضيفه إلى ما ذكره الشيخ. بهذا يكون الإنسان قد استفاد من المتن استفادة كبيرة، 

إذن الأمر الثالث: لا يكن همك حفظ المتن فقط، أنا أخشى أن يكون هذا شهرة، وبدون مبالغة أنا أعتقد أننا ابتلينا بهذا الزمن أسأل الله أن يعافينا وإياكم من ذلك.
حفظت متناً في النحو على أساس أني أقوم لساني، حفظت متناً في الفقه على أساس أن أعرف الفقه، حفظت متناً في المصطلح على أساس أن أعرف مصطلحات أهل الحديث، حفظت متناً في علم أصول الفقه حتى أضبط الكلام وحتى أضبط المقدمات المنطقية وحتى أضبط الحدود، أيضاً حاول أن يكون لك شرح على هذا المتن تأخذ من هذا الكتاب ومن هذا الكتاب وتذكر ما ذكره شيخك وتزيد عليه، وهناك أمثلة عديدة لطلبة العلم ممن كانوا يحضرون معنا عند شيوخنا وكانوا - سبحان الله - والله يؤلفون كتباً يأتي مثلاً: في منظومة الشاطبي رحمه الله في الرسم يذهب ويحضر عند الشيخ الفلاني ليكتب الزيادة والشيخ الفلاني ثم بعد ذلك يكون عنده شرح متكامل على هذه المنظومة في الرسم بهذا يبلغ الإنسان الاستفادة الكاملة من المتن. 

الأمر الرابع في حفظ المتون: إياك والتزاحم، لا يتزاحم العلم حاول قدر ما تستطيع ألا تزحم هذا العلم بشيء آخر، وأعني بذلك حفظ المتون، ليس حضور الدروس والقراءة، لا، بل أقصد بذلك حفظ المتن، حاول إن تتخصص في هذا المتن الآن، ثم بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى غيره؛ لأن الحفظ لا سيما إذا كنت مبتدئاً، المتوسط والمنتهي ممكن إنه يخلط، لكن بالنسبة للمبتدي لا يستطيع لأن خبرته في الحفظ قليلة، فلا تحاول أن تزاحم بين المتون ولا تحفظ متناً في النحو ومتناً في الحديث .. العقل يحتاج إلى وقت لاستيعاب هذا الكم من المعلومات، العقل أيها الأحبة ليس شيئاً مثل الكمبيوتر يستطيع أن يجمع كل شيء، ما يستطيع ولكنه كل ما أتى الشيء قليلاً قليلاً تجد أن العلم يضبط، أنا الآن أخذت متناً في أصول الفقه أو في النحو أو في الفقه أو في الفرائض لما حفظت البيتين أو الأربعة أو الخمسة وأغلقت الكتاب بفطرتي تجد عقلي يفكر في هذه الأبيات، هذا التفكير من أنفع ما يكون للذاكرة، ومن أنفع ما يكون للضبط والفهم، لكن إذا كنت من يوم أغلق المتن انتقل إلى متن ثان وألغيت المعلومات التي حفظتها، ودخلت الآن معلومات ثانية تحولت بالذاكرة إلى مكان آخر. لا تجد الذاكرة وقتاً للتحليل؛ لأنك قد تستنبط أشياء في هذا المتن أشياء كبيرة جداً، لكن متى يأتي هذا؟ العلم يأتي بقدر لا تستعجل تجمع لك خمس متون ست متون ثم تكون فعلاً حافظاً لكن ما ضبطت. خصص للمتن وقتا كبيراً للتأمل والمراجعة ، كم من الناس الآن نسي كتاب التوحيد بعد أن حفظه، تدرون لماذا؟ لأنه لما حفظ الباب الأول أغلق الكتاب وسمع على الشيخ، هي نهاية تفكيره في الباب. 

الأمر الخامس في حفظ المتون: المراجعة، إياك أن تحفظ لمتن ثم تتركه، كثير من الناس يحفظ المتن ثم يتركه وينتقل إلى متن ثان، كأنه في الصف الأول نجح منه وانتهى منه، هذا غلط، إذا حفظت المتن وضبطته هذه نعمة إياك يفلت منك، وضبط متن واحد وفهمه ومسكه أولى من الزيادة عليه بخمس متون من نفس العلم ما مسكت منها شيئاً. حاول كلما ذهب فترة تجعل لك مراجعة، ودائماً أبيات المنظومات سهلة المراجعة يعني كل ما ضبطت مرة مرتين ثلاثاً تجد الأبيات سهلة عليك، إذن: المراجعة جانب مهم جداً.

الأمر السادس: لا تحتقر ذاكرتك، كثير من الناس يحتقر ذاكرته يقول أنا والله ما أستطيع، ولما يجلس مع واحد يسمع بشكل سريع يقول: هذا الله معطيه، وأنا أتردد كثيراً ولا أستطيع، هذا ليس بصحيح، نعم الله جل وعلا فضل بعض الناس وأعطاهم ذاكرة قوية لكنهم ندرة، الناس متقاربون الفرق في قوة الحفظ. مثلاً: الذي قرأها مرتين ثلاث مرات عشر مرات يريد أن يسمع بسرعة هذا صعب، هؤلاء الحفظة الأقوياء أعطاهم الله ميزة ممكن، لكن أكثر الناس من البشر لا يمكن أن يفعل هكذا. لابد يكرر البيت الواحد خمسين ستين مرة، لا تستغربوا هذا الكلام لست مبالغاً، لم أقل هذا الرقم للمبالغة، لا والله . تكرر البيت بعينك ستين مرة هناك ستجد أن هذا البيت نحت في عقلك. ولهذا أذكر قصة ذكرها الخطيب البغدادي أن محدثاً كان يسمع من شيخه أربعة أحاديث ثم يأتي إلى بيته ويجلس عند جدته، وإذا رجع إلى البيت أخذ الأوراق فكان يقول: حدثنا فلان حدثنا فلان حدثنا فلان حدثنا فلان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يعيده، حدثنا فلان حدثنا فلان حدثنا فلان، مئة مئتين مرة وهو يعيد هذا، فكانت جدته تقول يا بني إن لم يفتح الله جل وعلا عليك في العلم فاتركه، أنا حفظته من المرة الرابعة، تقول له هكذا، فتقول له يعني إن كان صعباً عليك لهذه الدرجة فلا داعي لسلوك هذا الطريق، فكان يسكت، فلما ذهب عشرة أيام، جاء إليها، وقال: يا أماه، أعيدي علي ما حفظت فلم تعرف شيئاً. فأعادها عليه، أعاد الحديث الأول والثاني والثالث والرابع في اليوم الأول ثم أعاد الحديث الأول الثاني الثالث والرابع في اليوم الثاني. انظر كيف يثبت الحفظ! أربعة في عشرة أربعين حديثاً، ما نقص منها كلمة واحدة . قال: لهذا كررت العلم. 

وكان شيخنا يقول لنا حفظه الله في مكة، كنا نأتي في الحفظ فنريد أن نقرأ على الشيخ مباشرة قبل ما يشرح. فكان يقول إذا كنت أتيت للشيخ وأنت كرجل وضع على رأسه (زجاجة) أو إناء يخاف عليه من السقوط معناها أنك ما حفظت، فلابد من التكرار. ولا تحتقر ذاكرتك، فالخلل ليس في ذاكرتك، الخلل في طريقتك، جرب وأنت الحكم. 
يحكى أن رجلاً كان يسافر لحفظ الحديث، دخل على الشيخ الأول فسمع ولم يمسك العلم، ثم مر على الشيخ الثاني فسمع ولم يمسك العلم، ثم خرج من البلدة عائداً إلى بلده تاركاً العلم، قال: لست من أهله، وفي طريقه مر على عين تنبع وتقطر على حصاة كل دقيقة قطرة، فنظر إلى الحصاة فإذا هي قد تأثرت، حصاة تأثرت من نقطة، تنزل باستمرار نقطة نقطة. قال لئن أثرت هذه القطرة على صفاة فلأن تؤثر القطرة على قلبي من باب أولى، سيثبت العلم لكن لا أستعجل، فعاد من توه إلى ذلك البلد الذي خرج منه. 

الأمر السابع : من المهم الإكثار من حفظ المتون قدر ما تستطيع ، احفظ في كل فن ما استطاعت ذاكرتك أن تحفظ لأنك ستجد له فائدة عظيمة جداً في ثبات العلم وفي تكراره وفي الزيادة في هذا الفن ، وتدرج ، لنذكر متنا في أصول الفقه مثلا: فيبدأ الإنسان في الورقات للإمام الجويني، متن مختصر جداً، وهو من أئمة الشافعية، لا يتجاوز العشر أوراق هذا فيه مقدمة في أصول الفقه، لما تقرأه يعطيك فهرساً لعلم أصول الفقه كله، عشر أوراق تأخذ فيه المعلومات الأساسية، والفهرس العام لعلم أصول الفقه، من بدايته إلى نهايته، وما هي أبوابه المهمة التي تذكر فيه، هذا سهل على الذاكرة، ثم تزيد عليه متنا آخر، وابدأ بحفظ نظم الورقات للعمريطي فقد زاد فيها علماً كثيراً على الأصل لأنه جاء بالورقات فأراد أن ينظمها قال :

وقد سئلت مدة في نظمه *** مسهلا لحفظـه وفهمه 
فلم يكن مما سئلـت بدا *** وقد بدأت فيه مستمدا 
من ربي التوفيق والسـداد . 
لما بدأ ينظمها وجد أن هناك نقص في الأصل من الأمثلة، من بعض التعاريف، من كذا وكذا، فماذا فعل ؟. زاد، فبلغت قرابة المائتين بيت، فالآن تدرجت، إذا وجدت في نفسك قوة في الطلب، انتقل إلى ما بعده وليكن المنهاج للبيضاوي مثلاً، أو الكوكب الساطع للسيوطي، أو التحرير لابن النجار هذه كلها في الأصول، وكلها متساوية، إذا حفظت الكوكب الساطع فقد حفظت علماً عظيماً، هذا للسيوطي رحمه الله تعالى، نظم فيه جمع الجوامع ، جمع الجوامع لمن ؟ لتاج الدين السبكي، هذا نهاية علم الأصول كتاب عظيم جداً مختصر جمع الجوامع، وليس مختصراً يعني انه قصير، لكنه مختصر في علم الأصول فإن انتقلت بعد ذلك إلى مختصر ابن الحاجب، ولو قرأت كلام أهل العلم، ومنهم الذهبي في السير على مختصر ابن الحاجب لوجدت أنه يتكلم كما يتكلم عن ديوان من دواوين الإسلام، ولا يقبلون ألا لمن قد قرأ مختصر ابن الحاجب وقرأ عليه أكثر من حاشية - رحمهم الله - . 

فأكثر من حفظ المتون في كل فن، لا تقول أنا ما قصرت حفظت متناً واحداً، إن كنت تريد الوصول إلى مستوى عال جداً فأكثر من حفظ المتون في كل فن، وابدأ بالتدرج لا تبدأ من النهاية، يبدأ البعض بالكوكب الساطع قرابة ألف وأربع مئة وخمسين بيت، هذا يعطن ، لا سيما وليس عنده مقدمات، لكن لو أنه حفظ الورقات ثم النظم ثم قرأ في مختصر البيضاوي ثم تأهل للكوكب الساطع سيجد أنه قد حاز علماً عظيماً، ولا يمكن أن يرد عليه مسألة في الأصول إلا يعرفها، نرجع إلى الكلام. 

إذا أتينا مثلاً لعلم النحو: لا أبدأ بالألفية أو الكافية واحفظها وأقول لماذا أبدأ من الصفر؟ هذه فعلا نظرة موجودة، لكن ما تستطيع، العلم يأتي بالتدرج، ابدأ بالآجرومية، لا تقول والله أنا متعدي ومتأهل، نعم إذا قرأت المتن فوجدت أنك تحفظ التعاريف، وتدرك الأدوات والحروف وجميع الأحكام ، هنا لا حاجة لحفظه، لكن لو قلت لك ما هي أدوات الشرط التي تجزم فعلين؟ تقول حرف أو حرفين، أين البقية؟ إذن أنت لم تدرك هذا المتن إلى الآن فابدأ بتدرج، ابدأ بالآجرومية، ثم إذا تأهلت إن كنت ممن يحب النظم فانتقل مباشرة إلى ملحة الحريري في أربع مئة وثلاثين بيت تقريبا وهي منظومة سهلة جداً جداً، أبياتها ليست معقدة وهي من أسهل المتون، وقد ألفها الحريري رحمه الله تعالى حسب ذاكرتي في يوم واحد، أو في أسبوع نسيت الآن، وهذا من عجائبهم رحمهم الله تعالى بعد ذلك إن رأيت أيضا أن تقوى ذاكرتك على المواصلة فلا تترك الألفية، فإنها علم عظيم وقد كان الشيخ محمد رحمه الله تعالى يغلو بها غلواً شديداً هذه الألفية، ولا يكاد يمر درس إلا ويذكر بيتاً أو بيتين من شدة تعلقه بهذه المنظومة وكان يراجعها رحمه الله إلى آخر حياته، وللأسف أن كثيراً من الناس لا يهتم بعلم النحو، يقول الناظم رحمه الله تعالى : 
وبعضهم يفتي وهـو جاهل *** إعراب بسم الله عنه ذاهل 
فليس من أهل اللسان العربي *** وفي الأصول ماله من أرب 
ومثل هذا لا يكون مرشـدا *** لجهله النحو ومما أنشـدا
وكلمة ابن مالك في الكافية *** إذ قال في بيتين وهي كــافية 
وبعد فالنحو صلاح الألسنه *** والنفس إن تعدم سناه في سنـة
عليك بالنحو فإن النحـوا *** لحن الخطاب لفظه والفحـوى
ما معنى سنة ؟ يعني غفلة، إن تعدم الألسن النحو فإنها في غفلة، فأنا أهيب بالإخوة أن يعتنوا بعلم اللسان، فإذا أخذه بالتدرج، بدأ بالآجرومية ثم الملحة ثم بعد ذلك انتقل إلى الألفية أو توسط في مثل قطر الندى، ينظر إن كان حفظ المتن الشعري أسهل له يمسك متناً شعرياًَ، أو كان حفظ المتن النثري أسهل له فيمسك قطر الندى أو ما أشبه ذلك. 

كذلك لو أردنا مثلاً علم العقائد: يبدأ بالأصول الثلاثة وكما قلت الأصول الثلاثة فيها خير عظيم جداً فأن كنت أتقنتها، فالحمد لله، لكن كيف يكون الاتقان؟ ليس معرفة ما فيها فقط، وإنما تعرف ما هي الأحكام التي فيها، وماذا قال الشيخ رحمه الله تعالى فيها، هناك تكون متقناً لها، أما أن تقول: تكلم عن معرفة العبد ربه ودينه ونبيه وإذا قيل لك: ماذا قال الشيخ عن أحكام الهجرة؟ لا تجيب، إذن أنت لست حافظاً لها . فأن أجبت فأنت حافظ، ثم بعد ذلك تعرج على كتاب التوحيد وهو كتاب عظيم جداً، في حفظه بركة، أتدرون لماذا ؟ لأمرين : الأمر الأول : لأنه يتعلق بالله جل وعلا وبتوحيده. الأمر الثاني : أنه من الكتاب والسنة وأقوال السلف، ليس فيه حشو كلام، فقط قال الله، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم لعله يذكر ما ذكره أهل العلم شرحاً للحديث أو تخصيصاً أو إطلاقاً أو تخصيص مطلق أو استثناء من عام، وهو في توحيد الألوهية، ثم بعد ذلك يعرج على العقيدة الواسطية فقد تأهل لها، والعقيدة الواسطية ليست في الأسماء والصفات فقط كما يظن بعض الناس، لا، بل في جميع أبواب التوحيد، تكلم عن القدر، وتكلم عن الأسماء والصفات، وتكلم عن خصائص أهل السنة والجماعة، وتكلم عن الإمامة، وتكلم عن الخلق، أمور عظيمة جداً فلا ينبغي للإنسان أن يترك هذا الكتاب، بدون حفظ وإتقان. ثم بعد ذلك تأهل للعقيدة الطحاوية وهي عقيدة رائعة جداً لا سيما أنها من إمام متقدم وإن كان هناك بعض المخالفات القليلة جداً في هذا المتن إلا أنه لا ينبغي أن يترك مثل هذا المتن، إذا قرأه على شيخ فإنه سيذكر له ما يفيده، ثم بعد ذلك إن أراد أن يحفظ منظومة الحكمي في العقيدة وهي تقريباً في مائتين وتسعين بيت، وهي أيضا منظومة رائعة جداً حافلة، وخاصة في توحيد الإلهية وتوحيد الربوبية، ثم في أبواب الإيمان ثم ذكر ما يتعلق بيوم القيامة والبعث والنشور والقبر وأحكام البرزخ، ثم بعد ذلك إن أراد أن يتدرج، فيحفظ العقيدة السفارينية، وهي من المتون المهمة التي اعتنى بها أئمة الدعوة واعتنى بها علماؤنا، فقل أن تجد شيخاً من علمائنا إلا وشرح هذه المنظومة، وهي كما تعلمون في قرابة المائتين وعشرين بيتاً، هذا هو التدرج في المتون، فلا يخطوا إلى متن قبله شيء ما أتقنه، ما الذي يفيده هذا التدرج؟ ثبات العلم إذا تدرجت في العلوم تجد أن العلم يثبت ويرسخ ويزيد، في الأصول الثلاثة مثلاً: قرأت دليل النذر دليل الدعاء دليل الاستعانة ودليل الاستعاذة كلام قليل، ثم إذا جاء كتاب التوحيد وإذا به وضعه في بابين أو ثلاثة في الدعاء والاستعاذة والاستغاثة والذبح والنذر وضع أبواباً كثيرة جمع فيها من الآيات، جمع فيها من السنة، وجمع فيها من كلام أهل العلم، هذا تدرج أليس كذلك؟ بلى. 

الأمر الثامن : حاول قدر ما تستطيع ألا تطيل في حفظ المتن، ولا تستعجل في حفظه، عليك بالوسط ، المحفوظ بسرعة سيذهب بسرعة، ولا تطيل فتمل وترى غيرك انتهى وأنت لا زلت، ذكر عن عمر بن شبه كما ذكره الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى أنه كان يحفظ ستة عشر ألف أرجوزة في العلم، مع أنه متقدم، ما الحاجة، والكلام عندهم قليل. تجلس مع طالب العلم الذي يرى أنه متأهل ولا يحفظ إلا خمس أو ست متون نسأل الله السلامة والعفو والعافية، فعدم الإطالة في حفظ المتون جيد، لتنتقل إلى ما بعده. فمثلا لو أخذنا في علم الحديث: ابتدأت مثلا في المنظومة البيقونية أربعة وثلاثين بيتاً، سهلة لا أطيل فيها، تأخذ أسبوعين ثلاثة مع الشرح، كل يوم بيت ونصف أوبيتين، تكفيني وأنا أذهب للبيت أحلل البيت الواحد، أفكر فيه أتأمل فيه، أحضر للبيت القادم، يأتي العلم بتؤدة من غير تأخر شديد ممل، ومما يذكر أن أبا بكر بن عياش وهو مشهور بشعبة، تلميذ عاصم بن أبي النجود الراوي الآخر لعاصم، وللمعلومية والفائدة أن الأصح في اسمه والأشهر أنه أبو بكر هذا أشهر من اسمه شعبة، شعبة مختلف فيه وقد كان المتقدمون يسمونه أبا بكر أكثر مما يسمونه شعبة، أبو بكر بن عياش جاء إلى عاصم بن أبي النجود ليقرأ عليه فماذا قال له؟ قال يا إمام أريد أن أقرأ عليك، قال: تفضل، تقرأ علي كل يوم آية ﴿الرحمن﴾ ويمشي، قال: سمعا وطاعة، فبدأ يقرأ عليه كل يوم آية، قال: فخشيت أن يموت -رحمهم الله تعالى- قال: فخشيت أن يموت الشيخ، أتدرون كم آيات القرآن؟ ستة آلاف ومائتين على العد الكوفي، قال: فما زلت به حتى سمح لي بخمس آيات، خمس آيات يومياً. وأنا أذكر قبل فترة جاء شخص ليقرأ، فقال: أنا مشغول سأقرأ يومياً جزء، جزء كامل سيقرأه بجلسة ويمشي، الله المستعان عندنا خلل عظيم جداً، عندنا خلل في الطلب والله المستعان، المهم أن عدم التأخر يجعلك تتحمس، والعجلة تجعلك لا تفهم، فاجعل نفسك عواناً بين هذا وهذا. 

الأمر التاسع : حز كثيراً من شروح المتن، احصل عليها قدر ما تستطيع، لو أردت الآن أن أحفظ مثلا زاد المستقنع في الفقه أبحث عن شروح هذا المتن، لماذا؟ لأن الشيخ لا يعطيك كل شيء، لأن الوقت لا يكفي أو المكان لا يناسب أو غير ذلك، فإذ ذهبت إلى البيت راجعت هذه الشروح، فوجدت مثلا شرح الشيخ ابن عثيمين، ثم وجدت أيضاً حاشية ابن قاسم، ثم رجعت إلى أصل الزاد وهو شرح الزاد الروض المربع، ثم قمت واشتريت أصل زاد المستقنع وهو المقنع ثم شروح المقنع، أثنين ثلاثة أربعة، المقنع المطبوع فيه الآن قرابة اثنا عشر شرحاً وحزتها، فإذا حضرت عند الشيخ واستمعت إلى الشرح وفهمت المقصود، وذهبت إلى البيت وبدأت تنقح وتحقق وتفهم وتضبط وتراجع ما الذي ما ذكره الشيخ، ما الذي زاد عليه تجد أنك أصبحت ملماً بالمتن، لا يشكل عليك أي سؤال. 
كان السابقون لا يكثرون الكلام، بل يشرح مثلاً حديثاً أو حديثين من عمدة الأحكام أو ثلاثة أو أربعة فقط يفكك، هذا الحديث معناه كذا وكذا والحكم كذا وكذا وانتهى، ما يذكر المعاني اللغوية، والمباحث الأصولية، والمباحث الفقهية، والخلاف، عنده كم هائل من المعلومات في عقله، لكنه يرى أنك لست بحاجة إليها تجدها في الشروح، وإنما يذكر خلاصة في ذهنه. 

لما تأخذ هذا العلم من الشيخ اذهب وراجع واكتب ونقح وابحث عن الشروح، ماذا قال الشارح الفلاني وماذا قال الشارح الفلاني، ستجد أنك ألفت كتاباً كاملاً في شرح هذا المتن، والحمد لله المتون التي نذكرها لا يخلو من أربع شروح خمس شروح موجودة في السوق، علماؤنا ما تركوا متناً إلا وقد شرحوه، مثلاً، العقيدة الواسطية كم لها من شرح موجود الآن ؟ إن قلت عشرين فأنا مقصر، كتاب التوحيد كم له من شرح؟ فالكتب في الشروح كثيرة جداً فلا تعتمد فقط على شرح الشيخ ولا تذهب إلى شروح أخرى، اذهب واقرأ وراجع ونقح، ستجد أنك احتويت علماً كبيراً، هذه بعض الوصايا المهمة في هذه الموضوع، ولكن كل ما سبق أحصره في شيء واحد وهو الاهتمام بالمتون، إياكم والمخذلين من حفظ المتون، والله ما جربوا، ثم والله ماجربوا، وقارن من مشى بهذه الطريقة، ومن مشى بطريقة أخرى، كيف يكون علمهم، ولهذا حفظ المتون لا يبرز له إلا أهل الصبر والجلد، لا تظنه سهلاً، لأنك ستجد أشياء كثيرة لا تستفيد منها في الواقع.

----------


## أم سليم

بارك الله فيكم و نفعنا الله بعلمكم.

----------


## أم سليم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله. انا أخت سلفية و مبتدئة في هذا المجال فأعينون -بارك الله فيكم - بنصائحكم.    الرد سريع

----------


## البيحاني

جزاكم الله خيراً على المشاركات
لكن سوف أضيف طريقة قمت بوضعها ونقوم بتدريس الطلاب عليها منذ أكثر من ست سنوات و ولكني لست على جهازي الخاص بارك الله فيكم

----------


## البيحاني

[LIST][*]هذه الطريقة خاصة في حفظ المتون [*]نستخدم نحن هذه الطريقة لتحفيظ الطلاب المتون ولتحفيزهم وهي على عدة رتب و كل مرحلة يحصل فيها الطالب على بطاقة تحمل أسمه و رتبته في هذه الطريقة و تاريخ إصدار هذه البطاقة .[*]بحيث يتمكن من هو في المرتبة العالية أن يدرس من هو دونه في المرتبة و بذالك سوف توفر مدرسين و طلاب في نفس الوقت .[*]و كل بطاقة مرتبة معينة يكون لها لون معين .[/LIST]الطريقة مرتبة :[LIST=1][*]مرتبة مبتدى : اللامية ، نواقض الإسلام ، القواعد الأربع ، الأصول الثلاثة ، ((رسالة شروط الصلاة ، حصن المسلم أو مختارات منه . لمن دون الخمسة عشر سنة)). ( بدون بطاقة ) .[*]مرتبة طالب : الأربعون النوية ، تحفة الأطفال ، البيقونية . ( لون البطاقة أبيض) .[*]مرتبة مساعد مدرس : كتاب التوحيد ، منظومة القواعد الفقهية ، (( المنظومة الرحبية ، الجزرية . أختيارية لينيل مرتبة الشرف )) . (لون البطاقة أصفر)[*]مرتبة مدرس ثانوي : عمدة الأحكام ، الآجرومية ، (( نخبة الفكر. أختيارية لينيل مرتبة الشرف )) . (لون البطاقة أخضر ) .[*]مرتبة مدرس : زاد المستقنع ، الورقات ، (( منظومة الألبيري . أختيارية لينيل مرتبة الشرف )) . (لون البطاقة أزرق )[*]مرتبة شيخ المدرسين : البخاري ، ومسلم ، (( ألفية ابن مالك ، ألفية العراقي. أختيارية لينيل مرتبة الشرف )) . (لون البطاقة بني ). < ملاحظة : يكفي في الصحيحين الجمع بينهما > .[*]مرتبة الحافظ : سنن الأربعة ( و يكفي حفظ زوائدهم على الصحيحين ) . ( لون البطاقة أحمر ) .[*]مرتبة إمام الحفاظ - الإمام- : هو من يختم هذه المراحل . ( لون البطاقة أسود ) .[/LIST]ملاحظات هامة :[LIST=1][*]كل متن من هذه المتون له طريقة تدريس خاصة سوف نطرحة في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله .[*]هذه المتون خاصة فقط بالحفظ و ليس لتجعلك مفتياً .[*]هذه المراتب جعلت لتحفيز الطلاب في المجمعات القرآنية والعلمية على حفظ المتون فقط .[*]هناك طريقة لكي تصبح متمكن في العلم الشرعي لعلي أذكرها فيما بعد . تحتوي على أهم الكتب التي يحتاج الطالب إلى حظور شروحها مرتبة و هذه الطريقة نقوم بتطبيقها على فترتين مطولة سنتان و مقصرة أربع سنوات .[*]الأفضل أن يكتب خلف كل بطاقة مرتبة المتون التي إجتازها حامل هذه البطاقة .[*]هذه الطريقة إجتهاد طُويلب علم ليس إلى فعذورني في الخطاء .[*]أي ملاحظة أو الإطلاع على بعض نماذج التدريس وسجلات المتابعة لكل مرحلة و بطاقات المراتب لا تتردد بإرسال رسالة على البريد الإلكتروني zzz_zzz_888@hotmail.com في أي وقت فنحن لنا في هذا الفن قرابة 10 سنوات والخطة ناجحة بحمدلله .[/LIST]

----------


## أبو ياسر الجهني

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله. انا أخت سلفية و مبتدئة في هذا المجال فأعينون -بارك الله فيكم - بنصائحكم.    الرد سريع


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  من أين أنت حتى ندلك على المشائخ السلفيين .

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

عليكم بهذه اﻷسماء :
- صالح آل الشيخ .
-عبد العزيز السدحان .
-عبد الكريم الخضير .
فلهم في المنهجية باع , ولهم كلام نفيس جدا ووالله لاأدري أيهم أفضل فثلاثتهم كلما سمعت لهم شيئا أفادوك بالجديد والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا و أحسن إليكم

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بارك الله فيكم من اروع المواضيع التي يستفيد منها الطالب

----------


## صفيه

جزاكم الله خير

----------

